# Looking at adding lighting to my 33g long



## Hollingsheadj (Sep 14, 2009)

May or may not keep plants. Dont want to buy a light now that may end up limiting me later. Looking at picking this one up.

Hagen Glo T5 HO Lighting System - Double - 36 - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart

Has anyone used these lights before? If so how are they? And do they come with bulbs already?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you are looking for a T5 HO, try these guys instead. I have one of their light strips and it is working well for me. The price difference gets my attention and they do come with lamps.


----------



## Hollingsheadj (Sep 14, 2009)

With that fixture what is the best bulb set up?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

The bulb choice depends on the ultimate use but bulbs are cheap. I would go with the lower K rating for any tank that does not have plants in it and even a planted tank would work nicely with 6700K bulbs.


----------

